# Meet Opie!



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

We did not intend to adopt another cat, but we found an ad on Craigslist for this little guy, his previous owner did not have time to take care of him anymore. They told me that he whined all the time, but once he was out of the car and into the apartment, he was fine. He hasn't whined or anything like they described. He is really shy though, but that make sense he would be if he isn't used to so much attention. I know he is already happy with us:smile:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! Congrats on the new and 4th cat! He's a cutie!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Such a cute orangie!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie! Congrats on adding another kitty. He's kind of halfway between orange and buff.


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

such a cutie


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

OMG he looks like my Sherbert!!!!! I just love the buffs.










Of course he lightened up a bit in his old age


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

ohhhhh before I scrolled down, I wasn't expecting to see a kitten. And then I scrolled, and I definitely let out an OMGEE! Sooo adorable. Welcome, Opie!


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

So cute! Congrats! Thats exactly what happened with us and our new little Jack. I wasnt even looking but then I saw him on craigslist and I just had to give him a home with us! Lucky kitties we have


----------



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks  He is becoming less shy now, and him & Hamlet have become rough housing buddies. I'd love to help all the cats and kittens on Craigslist, but for now 4 is all we can afford and have room for in our one bedroom apartment. Next month they are getting their first cat tower, and I just switched all the boys to grain-free dry food (Blue Wilderness Duck Recipe), and they love it.


----------



## Lillie (May 19, 2011)

He is soooo cute, love his soft cream colouring. Doubt that he was a whiner, sometimes people come up with all kinds of excuses in order to get rid of an animal. It's easy come, easy go unfortunately. Glad he landed on his feet by ending up in a loving home.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

maybe he whined because he wasn't getting enough attention. He's obviously getting enough now!


----------



## Pooch&Dosscara (May 22, 2011)

So cute! Reminds me of Mandy, a cat my aunt had as a kid. Congrats!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh he is soooo cute!!! I love orange kitties. Glad you adopted the little fella.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Aww he's adorable! I have thing for orange/buff kitties (obviously). I'm glad he's in a better place now! He's def. getting the attention he deserves at your place.


----------



## MissMeowzers (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments, he is a great addition to our family for sure.

I'm sure he was just whining all the time with his previous owner because he was never getting attention. When I met her, she said she would have given me his "stuff" (I'm assuming toys, litter box, etc.) but she gave all that away already. Which I thought was odd, making me think he really had none of these things. Within a half hour of me bringing him home he was running through the crinkle tube, jumping in and out of the flexible cat cube, and just playing with all the cat toys.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

He's such a bright eyed boy, so gorgeous. Sounds like he now has just the kind of home he needed, with lots of love and attention.


----------

